# Dingo my 4 pound crazy cute chihuahua!



## hanikai (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new here, and fairly new to having a chihuahua, although I had a dog as a kid.

Anyways, I wanted to join a community where other people have and love these little guys. 

My baby, named "Dingo" who is a 4 pound Applehead semi long hair chihuahua, has actually just bred successfully with a friend's female, and the puppies are adorable, and tiny (only 4 weeks old)

Dingo is a crazy, super adventurous and big hearted dog despite his tiny size.. So, I wanted to share some really funny clips, but please note, our Dingo is the happiest, most loved chihuahua and was never harmed in any way. These videos are just bits and pieces taken from my collection, and made into fun little clips.

Here's the link to the latest one I made (I try to do one a week, but just started, so there are 5 videos there as of now) YouTube - Dingo is Sleepless In Hawaii - The Adventures of Dingo The Tiny Dog

Pls let me know what you think?

Thanks!!

hanikai


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dingo is a handsome little chi guy!!
He is definately gonna nod off too.
Welcome to Chi People and thanks
for sharing the cute video!!


----------



## hanikai (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks! Yours is adorable too!


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

Ahhhhhh.... so cute!!!  I love how sleepy he is but he is totally pretending like he is not. Hahaha. 

LOVE HIM.


----------



## hanikai (Nov 1, 2010)

grumblebee said:


> Ahhhhhh.... so cute!!!  I love how sleepy he is but he is totally pretending like he is not. Hahaha.
> 
> LOVE HIM.


Thanks! Oh my gosh, he really is awesome. Did you see the other vids? He came surfing with me, and there are some ridiculous ones of him eating a banana and flossing.. and having a bath. I love him.

I have so many other really cute shots, going to try to make a new vid once a week and upload it there, so if you want to see them, you could subscribe to my youtube channel.. I think if you're subscribed, it notifies you when a new vid goes up.

Thanks for your comments!  

- H


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Dingo is so cute! Welcome to the forum


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum. cute little guy you got x


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Welcome, Dingo is very handsome.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww hes lovely, very handsome little man x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

lol That's adorable! My Kizzie is the pro at doing this, it's so silly!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, the videos were great and I love the music you chose for each one! Very professional! Dingo is a star and what a cutie he is.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL Dingo LOOKS like a Dingo! Or...maybe a furby? He is too cute.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what a cutie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

he's adorable!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cute video... welcome to the group...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute.I just love all the vids.HE is really cute.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I loved all of the videos, but my fav was the bath one. Loved those tiny legs pedalling.


----------



## cloversmom (Oct 30, 2010)

Adorable! Just went and watched the videos. Lovvvvvved the bath one.

Karen


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Dingo is adorable! Very well made videos and the music to them is fun and uplifting. My fav was the Dingo Steps into Liquid!


----------



## hanikai (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks y'all!

I made another vid today..  YouTube - WiseEyesPictures's Channel


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Dingo is adorable!


----------



## vicki&pixie (Oct 30, 2010)

Awwww he is soooo cute


----------



## kryzif (Jul 28, 2010)

You know what's funny? I found your videos on youtube before I just saw this post!!! haha. He's adorable!


----------



## hanikai (Nov 1, 2010)

kryzif said:


> You know what's funny? I found your videos on youtube before I just saw this post!!! haha. He's adorable!


You did?? Awesome!
I have to make more vids.. he's SOOO cute. Here's the latest pic my wife took of him, sitting on my lap.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Loved the videos! Dingo is adorable!


----------



## hanikai (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!
As soon as I have time, I want to make more.


----------

